# DSP with iPad control?



## oweee (Apr 2, 2015)

Home theater shack brains trust can anyone tell me is there a DSP device that with give me system eq etc for stereo input with seperate sub control outputs? 
(Left Right input, Left Right output + Sub outputs) 
Wireless iPad control would be great for tweeks while sitting in the sweet spot


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

oweee said:


> Home theater shack brains trust can anyone tell me is there a DSP device that with give me system eq etc for stereo input with seperate sub control outputs?
> (Left Right input, Left Right output + Sub outputs)


miniDSP
https://www.minidsp.com/images/documents/Product Brief-miniDSP 2x4 HD.pdf


----------



## oweee (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you Kal this looks like it will do what I need it to do with the WI-DG for wireless control. cheers!


----------



## Jay Compton (Sep 8, 2016)

The Xilica units use ethernet cable usb and one other type connection for use with a pc or laptop. I use mine with a laptop and ethernet cable work great from my listening position.


----------

